
All bugs lead to Rome - twakefield
https://medium.com/@nickbaum/all-bugs-lead-to-rome-505a1205bb9#.xznqa6vlz
======
13of40
Wait, you never heard of ROT13? Heck, Son, I remember when ROT13 was the DoD's
standard for strong encryption.

~~~
PeCaN
Even back then I'd always use at least double-ROT13, only one iteration was
brute-forced on even consumer abacuses pretty easily.

~~~
keithpeter
How about 2k iterations where k is any integer > 0 just to be sure?

------
jasode
The "breakthrough" boiled down to something we all do in desperation: Google
it.

 _At a loss for other ideas, I started going through all the Google results
for “erzbir”. Imagine my surprise when, a few pages in, I came across the
following page:[http://easyciphers.com/remove](http://easyciphers.com/remove)
As it turns out, “erzbir” is “remove” encrypted with a simple Caesar cipher. _

Every once in a while you get a happy ending instead of the dead end like the
XKCD comic: [https://xkcd.com/979/](https://xkcd.com/979/)

~~~
jacquesm
Mine usually point to a stackoverflow question that was closed with a 'not a
suitable question for SO' message. I really hate those.

------
mistercow
What a useless thing for a virus scanner to do. Why bother following a link,
if you're not going to _follow the link_?

~~~
ambrop7
I suppose it also immediately reveals the IP address of the receiver to the
sender.

------
praptak
Rot13 to avoid unintentional side effects of URL activation? What could
possibly go wrong apart from a) the mangled URL still having side-effects and
b) only the non-mangled URL serving malware, thus totally defeating the
purpose of this "safety check"?

------
Animats
_" We use a great service called Mailgun to send our emails. As part of this,
they rewrite our URLs to enable click-tracking."_

It's fun to read about spammers suffering.

~~~
mschuster91
If you want to do any high-volume mail output and you're not already using
Google Apps infrastructure, you must use Mailgun or another service provider
to avoid blacklisting your domain...

